# i am not meant to kill an elk



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I have had multiple elk tags since I was old enough to hunt and I cant seem to even get a shot at an elk. for some reason I am bad luck when it comes to elk. last week I finally got a shot at a cow and I shot right over her. I have also been sitting at a wallow but did not have anything come in. It is driving me crazy trying to get my first elk.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep, it's all about breaking the ice. When that happens, it almost seems easy (sometimes).

If I had a dollar for every shot I missed with a bow, I'd have a lot of dollars.


----------



## Luttio (Aug 1, 2015)

Your not alone! Third year of archery and I managed to mess up with a gorgeous 6 point under 20 yards on the any bull side. I will never make the same mistakes I did again though!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That the beauty of bow hunting elk. When it all comes together and you finally get your first, you will truly have accomplished something!

Keep after it!


----------



## JoKeRs (Oct 1, 2014)

It happens just keep at it, learn, and keep on.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

*I'm jinxed too*

I've not gone out as much as you but no luck. 3 times this season and didn't see a thing although I almost got run over by a big bull moose (came within 15-20 feet straight at me and I got up and had to waive him off so he wouldn't run over me).

1st year out, smaller bull 80-90 yards away in open meadow. called and wouldn't come, got away.

2nd year out, called big 6x6 330-340 class bull to about 20 yards and didn't get a shot off on him. that one is hard to deal with.

after that I don't see anything. I'm convinced their are no elk in the uintahs, only sheep and cattle.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I feel you, brother. I've messed up stalks, messed up shots, messed up calling, etc... Still haven't been able to get it done, myself.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, not with a bow. I've killed a decent bull and a couple of cows with a rifle, just can't get it done with my bow.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Yep, it's all about breaking the ice. When that happens, it almost seems easy (sometimes).
> 
> If I had a dollar for every shot I missed with a bow, I'd have a lot of dollars.


This right here. Took me some time to get my first and now it is hard to envision not being able to kill one. Seems like people can tell you all of the tricks but once you get it done on your own something clicks and there is no stopping you after that. Keep at is and you will get it done. Heck I have killed around a dozen elk with my bow since 2005 and for the first time last Thursday called a bull into a buddy to shoot. There is always something to learn.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

alpinebowman said:


> This right here. Took me some time to get my first and now it is hard to envision not being able to kill one. Seems like people can tell you all of the tricks but once you get it done on your own something clicks and there is no stopping you after that. Keep at is and you will get it done. Heck I have killed around a dozen elk with my bow since 2005 and for the first time last Thursday called a bull into a buddy to shoot. There is always something to learn.


I would just like to see some. I went several places and didn't see any this year or two years ago when I went. Hard to get one if I can't find them! I can usually at least spook some that are bedded down tromping through the woods, but nothing!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave this here....

http://www.cabelas.com/product/BUSHNELL-TRUTH-RANGEFINDER-AP-BINO-COMBO/2134769.uts

and this...

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/rangetrend/rtstart (Look under More Data Options)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Some times I will go a dozen times and not see an elk and then the next dozen times I will see them every time. I very rarely kick an elk up on the front. I usually spot them on a hillside or never see them at all. Not a high density in most areas so it is hard to stumble upon them. The elk in many of the areas are very cyclical. you have to catch them in the right areas at the correct time in the rotation. 
For probably every elk I have killed on the front I probably have 15-20 days in the field. That along with 8-12 miles each of those days is what it takes to tag and elk on the front and not many people can or will put in that effort.



blamb61 said:


> I would just like to see some. I went several places and didn't see any this year or two years ago when I went. Hard to get one if I can't find them! I can usually at least spook some that are bedded down tromping through the woods, but nothing!


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

alpinebowman said:


> Some times I will go a dozen times and not see an elk and then the next dozen times I will see them every time. I very rarely kick an elk up on the front. I usually spot them on a hillside or never see them at all. Not a high density in most areas so it is hard to stumble upon them. The elk in many of the areas are very cyclical. you have to catch them in the right areas at the correct time in the rotation.
> For probably every elk I have killed on the front I probably have 15-20 days in the field. That along with 8-12 miles each of those days is what it takes to tag and elk on the front and not many people can or will put in that effort.


I wish I could put that much time in but I'm limited to about 5-days during the regular season and a few more during the extended season. I'm willing to hike and have been. The places I went the first couple of times this year and last year used to always have elk in them but last couple of years no go. I guess that is the cyclical part of it. I will keep trying. I'm hoping to get out this Sat in the Wasatch extended area. I figure if I keep putting in time (like you do), some day it should happen!


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I feel the same way. I have routinely said elk are my unicorn...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

blamb61 said:


> I wish I could put that much time in but I'm limited to about 5-days during the regular season and a few more during the extended season. I'm willing to hike and have been. The places I went the first couple of times this year and last year used to always have elk in them but last couple of years no go. I guess that is the cyclical part of it. I will keep trying. I'm hoping to get out this Sat in the Wasatch extended area. I figure if I keep putting in time (like you do), some day it should happen!


 Just enjoy it and it will happen eventually. Like I stated, there have been more than a few stints where in 5-7 days on the hill I won't see an elk so it can be really tough if that is all you have. I could send you to every location I have killed and elk and you MAY see and elk in 1 of those spots. All of my kills are certainly scattered from hell to breakfast and add in the other places I haven't killed but seen and there aren't many areas that elk sightings aren't "possible". 
Good luck and don't let the front elk let you feel like a failure. If the state wide average archery elk success rate is 5-8% I would guess the front success is probably less than 1/2 a percent.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

alpinebowman said:


> Good luck and don't let the front elk let you feel like a failure. If the state wide average archery elk success rate is 5-8% I would guess the front success is probably less than 1/2 a percent.


Man, put that way it sounds extremely difficult to tag out on the front.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That it is. I can usually count on 2 hands the number of archery elk I hear about killed on the front each year. The rifle cow hunts are pretty successful and the general bull guys always get a few but the archery hunt is really tough. You either have them broadside at about 130 yards or at 20 yards in a spot so thick it would be tough to get a bullet through. 
At least this is my experience. and judging by the large amount of people that hunt the front and how few even see elk it all adds us to long odds to punch a tag.


NVDuckin said:


> Man, put that way it sounds extremely difficult to tag out on the front.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

alpinebowman said:


> That it is. I can usually count on 2 hands the number of archery elk I hear about killed on the front each year. The rifle cow hunts are pretty successful and the general bull guys always get a few but the archery hunt is really tough. You either have them broadside at about 130 yards or at 20 yards in a spot so thick it would be tough to get a bullet through.
> At least this is my experience. and judging by the large amount of people that hunt the front and how few even see elk it all adds us to long odds to punch a tag.


My focus will be on deer on the front. I've tried for elk before there and had deer right by me twice but didn't have a tag for them those years. Have seen them at distance other years there (deer). Have had a big buck antelope graze in front of me at 40yds for a long time but didn't have a tag. Got 15-20 feet from a big bull moose this year (of course don't have a tag for that) and had to waive him off so he didn't come closer and get spooked and kill me! Almost got that close to a bull and a cow moose another time a couple years ago. Had two nice bucks go by my blind this year but too fast for me to shoot and they didn't go into the clearing but went on the opposite side behind the trees. Went to take a leak and got back to the blind only to find a doe in the clear watching me walk back (this year)! Called one nice bull estimated 330-340 class 2nd year out to 17 yds and wasn't able to get a shot off. I have all the luck. It has to work out some time though and I do enjoy the experiences while I'm out even if I don't shoot anything.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The beginning of my elk career started with me going 0-15 and that was with a rifle no less. Back in 2013 I finally killed a little spiker and I'm 4 for 4 since then even getting it done with a bow this year on a nice little 4x5 bull. I tell you what. Watering holes are money on early season archery elk hunts. Find a place where the elk are frequently coming in to water and park your arse. Tree stand or blind hunting (I believe tree stands are most effective) can get boring and tedious but chasing your tail doing spot and stalk elk hunting and never getting a decent shot before getting busted is super frustrating. When they finally come in and give you that sweet 15 yard broadside shot it is quite the experience. My brother killed his first archery anything (5x6 bull) this year also doing the same method.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> The beginning of my elk career started with me going 0-15 and that was with a rifle no less. Back in 2013 I finally killed a little spiker and I'm 4 for 4 since then even getting it done with a bow this year on a nice little 4x5 bull. I tell you what. Watering holes are money on early season archery elk hunts. Find a place where the elk are frequently coming in to water and park your arse. Tree stand or blind hunting (I believe tree stands are most effective) can get boring and tedious but chasing your tail doing spot and stalk elk hunting and never getting a decent shot before getting busted is super frustrating. When they finally come in and give you that sweet 15 yard broadside shot it is quite the experience. My brother killed his first archery anything (5x6 bull) this year also doing the same method.


I guess I shouldn't feel so bad for striking out my second year (even though had a great opportunity). Will keep trying. thanks for the advise.


----------

